# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  يوميات طالب <<متجدد>>

## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شفت فكره حلوه وحبيت انقلها هوووون 
 الموضوع يتركز على الاتي 

{{يوميات طالب}} 
اي واحد يدرس من الاعضاء عند ذاهبه للمدرسه او الجامعه يرجع ويكتب لنا يومه ماذا فعل ؟

ان يذكر موقف محرج له.


 هل سأل سؤال وانحرج؟؟

هل ينام اثناء الحصه او المحاضره ؟؟؟

ما هو فطوره المفضل ؟

من يقع عليه الترشيح عليه ان يحكي لنا يومه الدراسي بالتفصيل الممل .
وكل يوم دراسي راح نستضيف عضو .
وبامكاناً نستضيف العضو اكثر من مره 
لمعرفة مستجداته
 
وراح نبدأ من بعد الاجازه على خير  
طبعاً اني ارشح أول عضو 
 ملامح كيوت 


!!!رايكم يهمني!!!
  *

----------


## رحيق الامل

الفكره مر مر حلوه
يلله ببببببببببببببل انننننننننننننتضار

----------


## كبرياء

*فكره حلووهـ ..!~*
*سيتم إأستدعـآء ملآمحوو ..!*
*بجيبهآ من شعرآتهآ تسدح الفضآآيح هوون << هع بتتكفخ ..!*
*الحين نجيب أحلى ملامح ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## علي pt

*دخلت من قبل بس ما رديت*

*اتوقع عدم التفاعل لأن اجازة >>> يمكن بعد الاجازة وبعد اول ضحية يكون التفاعل حلو*

*أو يمكن ..*

*خايفين من الصيدة زيي >>>> لا تطلع الفضايح*

*من اللحين لاحد يرشحني ولا احد يستدعيني >>>س ا م ع ي ن*

*يمكن لنا عودة ..*


*وتقبلو تحيات*
*أخيكم علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الفكره مر مر حلوه
> يلله ببببببببببببببل انننننننننننننتضار



 تحلى دنياكـِ غناتي 
وان شاء الله جايك الدور :wink:  
كوني من المتابعين :toung:  
لا عدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *فكره حلووهـ ..!~*
> *مرورك الاحلى غلاتووو * 
> *سيتم إأستدعـآء ملآمحوو ..!*
> *يسلموا* 
> *بجيبهآ من شعرآتهآ تسدح الفضآآيح هوون << هع بتتكفخ ..!*
> **
> *الحين نجيب أحلى ملامح ..* 
> *في الانتظار* 
> *سي يوو* 
> ...



 

اسعدني تواجدك غلاتووو >>يجبر الخاطر :amuse:  

كوني بالقرب دائماً 
لا عدمتكـِ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *دخلت من قبل بس ما رديت*
> 
> موشي جديد 
> 
> *اتوقع عدم التفاعل لأن اجازة >>> يمكن بعد الاجازة وبعد اول ضحية يكون التفاعل حلو*
> 
> *كلها يومين ونفتكم من هالاجازه >>بتتكفخ* 
> *وأن شاء الله تكون الفكره عجبت الاعضاء وتنال تفاعل حلو >>غيرانهـ من ختها :(* 
> *أو يمكن ..* 
> ...



 
شكراً لرجوعك :noworry:  

دمت بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*مبسوطين عليي كل آني اول وحده خخخ :p* 

*بس تعبانه عفر شوي اختاارو احد غيري*

*وتآلي اختآروني =)*

*عطيتكم خبر عشان لآيتأخر الموضوع =)*

*يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع الفكره الروعه* 

*وننتظر اول شخص ينور*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مرآحب*
> *مراحب..!~*
> *مبسوطين عليي كل آني اول وحده خخخ :p* 
> *ههههه* 
> *حركات يا بختش الكل يحبش* 
> *بس تعبانه عفر شوي اختاارو احد غيري*
> *وتآلي اختآروني =)*
> *سلامه وعافيه غلاتوو* 
> *ان شاء الله خير* 
> ...



 
يسلم لي مرورش غناتووو 
كوني بالقرب دائماً
وما بنطوفها الش لا مفر جايش الدور مره ثانيهـ :toung: 
دمتي بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

اممم


برايكم من نختار  :huuh:  :huuh:  :huuh: 



والا اقول كرزوهـ >>اوووهـ قصدي ملامح  :bleh: 

انتي اختاري لينا  :shiny: 


في الانتظـــــار

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*الفكرة رووووووووعة*
*لا عدم هل المجهود والافكار الحلوة*
*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*][بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم][*

*][اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..][*

*][فكــــرهـ رهيبهـ لحدهآآ ][*

*][و آحــــلى من فكرتي ][*

*][آن شآء الله تلاقي تفآعل كبيير  >نآويه عليش][*

*][وبأنتظآر ملامح.. >>آستعجلي المدآرس جت ترى آذآ مآختآرتي بسحب وآحد بدآلك  >هههههه لقآفه][*

*][سأكون من المتآبعين وبشدهـ ][*

*][صي يآآ >عنآد >كف ][*

*][عششوق ][*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> اممم
> 
> 
> برايكم من نختار  
> 
> 
> والا اقول كرزوهـ >>اوووهـ قصدي ملامح  
> انتي اختاري لينا  
> 
> في الانتظـــــار



 
*هلآ جيت * 

*آمم آختآر من ..؟*

*يالله اختار شوق المحبة* 

*ومتابعه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *الفكرة رووووووووعة*
> *وجودك الاحلى غناتي*
> 
> *لا عدم هل المجهود والافكار الحلوة*
> *تسلمي كلش ذوق* 
> 
> *تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*
> *حياك*



 
يسلموا على المرور المبهج 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *][بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم][*
> 
> *][اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..][*
> *~~اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد~~* 
> *][فكــــرهـ رهيبهـ لحدهآآ ][*
> *~~من ذوقش غلاتووو ~~* 
> *][و آحــــلى من فكرتي ][*
> *احم احم* 
> *شكراً*
> ...



 
اسعدني مروركـ غلاتووو :bigsmile:  

كوني بالقرب دائما :wink: 

لا عدمتك  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *هلآ جيت * 
> 
> *آمم آختآر من ..؟* 
> *يالله اختار شوق المحبة*  
> *ومتابعه*  
> 
> *تحياتي*



ياهلا وغلا في رجوعك غناتوووو :toung:  

شكراً لأختيارك 

وكوني من المتابعين >>جايك الدور ما بنسى ترى  :noworry: 

دمتي بخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*][مرحبآآآ][*
*][خووش آختيآآر شوقوو آحلـــــــى صيدهـ  >>كف ][*
*][ننتظرهآآ على آحر من الجمر ][*
*][يالله وحدهـ ترووح تسحبهآ من شعرآتهآآ >بنطق شكلي اليوم >خآفت ][*
*][صي يآآ][* 
*][عششووق][*

----------


## Malamh Cute

جآري إستدعآء القميله :) 

سي يو

----------


## علي pt

*مـ ـتـ ا بـ ـــع*

----------


## كبرياء

*أيييي أنـآ بعد أسجل حضوري ..}!*
*ومتآبعتي ..*
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء ..!}~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *][مرحبآآآ][*
> *مراحب* 
> 
> *][خووش آختيآآر شوقوو آحلـــــــى صيدهـ  >>كف ][*
> 
> *هههههه غربل الله شركِ* 
> *][ننتظرهآآ على آحر من الجمر ][*
> *في انتظارها* 
> *][يالله وحدهـ ترووح تسحبهآ من شعرآتهآآ >بنطق شكلي اليوم >خآفت ][*
> ...



نورتي غلاتوووو 

دمتي في تواصل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> جآري إستدعآء القميله :)  
> سي يو



مشكورهـ يالغلا 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
عساكِ على القوووهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مـ ـتـ ا بـ ـــع*



 حياكـــــــ :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *أيييي أنـآ بعد أسجل حضوري ..}!*
> *ومتآبعتي ..*
> *ياهلا وغلا*
> *تسلمي* 
> *سي يوو ..* 
> 
> *كبريآء ..!}~*



اسعدني مرورك غلاتي :bigsmile:  

كوني بالقرب دائماً :toung:

----------


## نُون

هلواات ..
فكرة نآيس ،  :amuse: 
من المتابعين !

----------


## ورده محمديه

> هلواات ..
> ياهلا والله 
> 
> فكرة نآيس ، 
> من ذوقك
> من المتابعين ! 
> نتشرف بتواجدك>>وابشري بالصيده



 
يسلم لي هالمرور العطر :bigsmile:  

لا عدمتك :toung:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتييييي وردة حياتي تسلمين على هيك فكره
زييين تسوي فيهم ههههههه

بس وينننننننن باقي الاعضاء كل هذا نووووم

ساكون من المتابعين لك غناتييي
موفقه لكل خييير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك المميز
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

دمتي ورده غاليهـــ على قلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ياغناتييييي وردة حياتي تسلمين على هيك فكره
> ربي يسلمك ويسمنك 
> زييين تسوي فيهم ههههههه
> هههههههه غربل الله شرش 
> 
> بس وينننننننن باقي الاعضاء كل هذا نووووم
> اييي ما فيه احد متفاعل مع موضوع >>بتخليها تقلبها محزنه الحين 
> 
> ساكون من المتابعين لك غناتييي
> ...



اسعدني مرورك :bigsmile:  

كوني بالقرب دائماً :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

طولت علينا شواقهـــ

اعتذر غناتي بختار غيركـ >>الموضوع نام من البدايه :sad2: 



امممم 
هالمره سيقع الاختيار على 

غلاتووو نبوض (نبض قلب )
في انتظارك يالغلا

----------


## نبض قلب

مرحبآـآ ..
أحووم أحووم << صدقّت روحهآ البنت هع ..
تسلمي ورده غلآتوو عآلإختيآر .. 

موفقه غنآتي ..
وربي يعطيش العافيه يارب ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *ان يذكر موقف محرج له.*
> *هع جينآ للإحرآج  
> كنآ حصه فآضيين ونزلت المقصف أشتري لي ولمآ ركبت اتفاجئت باب فصلنآ مسكر دقيت الباب ودخلت إلا هي عليهم معلمه انتظآر شآفتني اني وصآحبتي وعندنآ حلآوه وقعدت تضحك تقول هآآ بنآت جآيين من سفره ام البنين ..*
> *والبنات كلهم ضحكوا واني ماقدرت قعدت اضحك كمآنوو* 
> 
> 
> *هل سأل سؤال وانحرج؟؟*
> *امممم لآ* 
> *هل ينام اثناء الحصه او المحاضره ؟؟؟*
> ...



* جزيــ ــ ــل الشكر لكِ ورده غآليتي على الإستضآفه الأكثر من رآئعه ..*

*سلمتِ غآليتي ..*
*وربي يعطيش العآفيه يآرب ..*
*وعذرا ً للتقصيــ ــر ..*

*تحيآتي* 
*نبوض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مرحبآـآ ..
> مراحب..}~
> 
> أحووم أحووم << صدقّت روحهآ البنت هع ..
> ايي وليش ما تصدق روحها 
> عزيزه وغاليه 
> تسلمي ورده غلآتوو عآلإختيآر .. 
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك  
> موفقه غنآتي ..
> ...



.

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *جزيــ ــ ــل الشكر لكِ ورده غآليتي على الإستضآفه الأكثر من رآئعه ..*
> *ولو* 
> *ماليه داعي الشكر غناتي* 
> 
> *وجودكـ الاروع يالغلا*
> 
> 
> *سلمتِ غآليتي ..*
> *ربي يسلمك ويسمنـ....* 
> ...





استمتعنا معك غناتووو 

ظريف الموقف الا ذكرتيه هههههههههه 


يسلموا غلاتووو على تلبية الدعوهـ 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله 
وعسى النجاح حليفك دوم 

بس غلاتووو ليش ما اخترتي الا بعدكـ :weird: ؟!!!

بنتظار رجوعكـِ للأختيار


كوني من المتابعين 
 :toung:

----------


## نبض قلب

مرحبآـآ ..

اممممممم مآأدري غنآآتي ورده ويش رآيش أنتِ تختآرين ؟! 

أحسن شي .. موووو هع

تسلمي غلاتي انا اللي استمعت معكم اكثر واكثر وإن شاء الله ابقى من المتآبعين 

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مراحب..!~*

*حيرتيني نبوض..~!*
*سيتمـ استضآفة* 
*آمممممم..*

*بقآيا حنين..* 

*بنتظاركِ...* 

*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه،،*
*موفقين لكل خير* 

*آرق التحآيا وآعذبهآ:: وردة محمدية../*

----------


## أموله

,,, موووضووع جمميل موفقه

----------


## نبض قلب

في الإنتظآـآر ...!
موفقين أعزآئي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ,,, موووضووع جمميل موفقه



وجودك هو الاجمل  :toung: 

دمتي في تواصل يالغلا  :rolleyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> في الإنتظآـآر ...!
> 
> 
> موفقين أعزآئي ..



 شكراً لمروركـِ غناتي :wink: في انتظار الغلا

*}}بقايا حنين{{*

----------


## وعود

*موضوع أكثر من راائع ،،*
*الله يعطيكِ العافية ،،*
*من المتابعين بشغف ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *موضوع أكثر من راائع ،،*
> *وجودك الاروع غناتووو* 
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ العافية ،،*
> *الله يعافيش ويخليش* 
> 
> *من المتابعين بشغف ،،*
> *نتشرف بتواجدك*



 


سعدت كثيراً لمروركـ :bigsmile: 
دمتي في تواصل :toung:

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب* 

*وروده بتآكد إذآ مآآحد استدعآهآ برسل ليهآ =)*

*سي يو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *مراحب* 
> *مراحب..~*
> 
> *وروده بتآكد إذآ مآآحد استدعآهآ برسل ليهآ =)*
> *مشكورهـ  يالغلا*  
> 
> *سي يو*
> *حياكِ*



.

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء النور..
موضوووووووووووووع رائع
يسلموا كتير كتير على الطرح القميل
تحياااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مساء النور..
> مساء الورد...~
> 
> موضوووووووووووووع رائع
> وجودك اروعـــ
> يسلموا كتير كتير على الطرح القميل
> ربي يسلمك ويخليك يالقميله 
> 
> تحياااااااتو...سمورهـ
> حياك



 كوني بالقرب دائماً 

لا عدمتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

وينك *بقايا حنين* ؟!!! 

طولتي علينا 
بنتظاااااااااااااارك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبا..~*

*بنتظار بقآيا حنين* 
*موفقين بحق من هم النور على النور* 


*سي يآآآ*

*][عشوووق][*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بصراحه مرهـ كسرتو خاطري :huh: 
وين التفاعل ؟!!! 

لحظات وسأعود مع استضافه جديده  :sad2:  ,,على أمل .....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مرحبااااا...~*

*القيت الضوء هذه المرهـ على* 

*همسة ألمـ*
*على أمل أن يكون هناك تفاعل* 

*سلآآآآم*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_تسلمي وردة محمدية على الموضوع الحلو_
_الله يعطيك العافية...._
_تحياتي الحارة.._

----------


## ورده محمديه

> _تسلمي وردة محمدية على الموضوع الحلو_
> 
> _الله يعطيك العافية...._
> 
> _تحياتي الحارة.._



*مرورك اسعدني* 
*دمت في تواصل*

----------


## علي pt

*وينهي دي اللي فلحت / شردت ..*

*جيبوها لا ،،*

*بانتظارها - مو يروح الدور عنها*
*وبانتظار همسة ألم*

*الله يعينك خية وردة محمديه على هالتفاعل من الأعضاء - خصوصا اللي زيي >>>> كف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *وينهي دي اللي فلحت / شردت ..*
> 
> *جيبوها لا ،،* 
> *بانتظارها - مو يروح الدور عنها*
> *وبانتظار همسة ألم* 
> 
> *الله يعينك خية وردة محمديه على هالتفاعل من الأعضاء - خصوصا اللي زيي >>>> كف*



 
*امآآآ اني غاسله ايدي من هالموضوع >>ارتفع ضغطها منه* 

*مشكور على التواصل ...فيك الخير*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
أنا جيت >>>> لا 
اسمحوا لي على التأخيييير 
أتمنى ماااحد ينزعج من جيتي >>> غفيفة ويش نسوي بعد خلاص جيتي 
اممم 
مااادري أجااوب أو أترك المجاااااااال لخيتوووو
بقايا حنين 
أنتظر جوااابكم ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآآ..~*
*بنتظارك هموس* 
*سي يآآآ*
*][عششووق][*

----------


## ورده محمديه

...مراحب...

مشكوره عشوق على المرور
وبنتظار الغلا هموسه بكل شوق 
دمتم بخير 
...لا عدمتكم...

----------


## علي pt

*همسة ..*

*مو عذر هذا ,,*

*بانتظارك خية >>> وآسف على التدخل*

----------


## fofe

مشكوووووووووورة خية على هذا الطرررح

بانتظـــــــــــــــار همسة المـ ....

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورين على التواجد المبهج  
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم  
تحياتي الحاره

----------


## علي pt

*؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟*



*! !!!!!!*

*بنتظارهمــ >>بتستجن*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبـــمبـــم 
اممم 
بصرااحه بعد إلي شفته من
ردود تشوقت علشان أجاووب على الأسئلة  :wink: 
بس ضميري مو تاركني لحالي :unsure: 
مأنبني على خيتووو وعلى الموضوع >>> ... لا تعليق ...
 :idea:  شكلي 
أبستنى خيتوووو بقايا حنين 
أسمحوا لي 
 :in_love:

----------


## علي pt

*بعد إذن الأخت اللي استجنت من هالموضوع >>> مو هناك تقولي اختار*

*لا ... بختار هني ووحدة إن شاء الله ماتردنا >> مو زي بعض الناس نيمو الموضوع ويتغلو*

*أختار ...*

*^*


*^*



*^*


*^*



*^*


*^*


*^*



*^*




*^*


*^*

*يا لله عاد >> اخلص*


*^*


*^*


*^*


*اختار الأخت عاشقة المستحيل (مو تفشيلينا عاد)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> مرحبـــمبـــم 
> اممم 
> بصرااحه بعد إلي شفته من
> ردود تشوقت علشان أجاووب على الأسئلة 
> بس ضميري مو تاركني لحالي
> مأنبني على خيتووو وعلى الموضوع >>> ... لا تعليق ...
>  شكلي 
> أبستنى خيتوووو بقايا حنين 
> أسمحوا لي



 

*أقول هموسه غناتي لو كنتي بتجاوبي جاوبتي من زماااااان >>شالت الكلافه من القهر*

*يكفي ان شفنا بصمتك بينا* 
*واذا تحبي تجاوبي حياك بدون عزام*  
*ربي يخليش ويوفقش غلاتووو*
* مو تزعلي مني يالغلا زين؟* 
*دمتي بخير *

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *بعد إذن الأخت اللي استجنت من هالموضوع >>> مو هناك تقولي اختار*
> 
> 
> 
> *لا ... بختار هني ووحدة إن شاء الله ماتردنا >> مو زي بعض الناس نيمو الموضوع ويتغلو* 
> 
> بصراحه زين تسوي أخوي ان شاء الله يتنشط الموضوع على ايدكم
> 
> تاركه لك مجال الاختيار في كل مره مو بس هالمره>>بغتها حجه تلقى مساعده من أحد  
> ...



*ألف شكر لك خيي*  
*دمت بخير* 
*لا عدمناك*

----------


## علي pt

*لللأسف جيت الموضوع* 

*وردة محمدية ما إلك إلا تسوي كذا >>>* 

*مادري هالمرة بعد منك خيتي وردة انك ما استدعيتي عشوووق بنفسك*
*أو إن الموضوع خلاص انسيه*
*وبكل صراحة طلع ما حد يحمس ..*

*اسمحوا لي جميعا*
*بس بجد شي يقهر*
*إن وردة محدية بعدهي عدها امل بالموضوع*


*ورحم الله من يقرأ الفاتحة على روح الموضوع*

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## كبرياء

*أستـغفر آلله ..}* 
*آلله يهديكم بس ههه << أقول بلآ طمآشه وطيري محد جآب طآريك ..~*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*أنآآآآآ جيت>>صباح النوم <<تتغلى* 

*جيت لكم بعد مآسحبوني من شعرآتيي * 
*بس يالله شوفو هدرتي الفآضيه*  







> *
> *
> *اي واحد يدرس من الاعضاء عند ذاهبه للمدرسه او الجامعه يرجع ويكتب لنا يومه ماذا فعل ؟*
> 
> *آنآ يومي كله ملل مآعندنآ شي وفضآوه الله يلعن بليسهم من معلمآت مدوخينآ * 
> 
> *ان يذكر موقف محرج له.*
> *هههههههههههه مآ يصير لي موآقف محرجه كثييير آمممممم دقيقه بفكر وبذكر يمكن في آيييييي في موقف مو محرج بس يضحك آنآ مني تدحنت ضحك >> الظآهر تمثل فلم هندي., لان الموقف قدآم عيوني ههههههه وآنتو بكيفكم الموهييييم اليوم بحصة الانقلش وحده رآفعه يدهآ تبي تجآوب ع السؤال والمعلمه مآقومتهآ تعبت البنت وهي رآفعه يدهآ والفصل هدوء بس الايآدي مرفوعه الا البنت تقول بصوت قووووي الى المعلمه {هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي هييييييييي }  ههههههههههههههههه انتبهت لها المعلمه >> كيفآ بعد مآبتنتبه وصوتهآ كأنه صوآية هههههههههههههه  والكل تدحن ضحك لان البنت مآكآنت تبي تصآرخ لاشعوري قالت هييييي لان مقهوره تبي تجآوب هههههههههه* 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...






*مشكور أخوي علي على الاستدعاء* 

*وسيتمـ استدعاء*

*امممم* 

7
7
7
7



*آستدعيك طبعاً يآ آخ علي  >بنطططق*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههه واللهي مسسخره يآعشووق ..!*
*أحمد ربي مآني مدرسه عندكم وإلآ كآن نتفت شعري هاع*
* << اللي يسمعك من زود طيبتك إلآ ملعونه ونصص هههه*
*بإأنتظـآر الأخ علي ..* 
*كـآن يبطل قرآءة الفآتحه ويوأد الموضوع وهو حي يرزق هههه* 
*يعطيكم العـآفيه ..~*
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *مراحب..!~*
> 
> *حيرتيني نبوض..~!*
> *سيتمـ استضآفة* 
> *آمممممم..* 
> *بقآيا حنين..*  
> *بنتظاركِ...*  
> *يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه،،*
> *موفقين لكل خير*  
> *آرق التحآيا وآعذبهآ:: وردة محمدية../*










> وينك *بقايا حنين* ؟!!!
> 
> 
> طولتي علينا 
> 
> بنتظاااااااااااااارك



 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ؛؛


آسفة عزيزتي وردة ع التأخير

بس لأني من زمان مادخلت المنتدى
لآنوا كان عندي امتحانات ..

وأول ماشفت الأستدعاء ع طول جيت الموضوع
تسلمي لآختيآري


تحيآتي للجميع ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *وينهي دي اللي فلحت / شردت ..*
> 
> *جيبوها لا ،،* 
> *بانتظارها - مو يروح الدور عنها*



 

والله مآفلحت ..

بس مثل ماقلت قبل صار لي فترة مادخلت المنتدى


خلآص رآح دوري وجآء دورك  :wink:  :wink: 

>> ورجآء لآتختارني :embarrest:   :evil: 


سلآموو ..~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

شكرآ خيتو ملآمح كيوت ع الأستدعآء 
ومشكورة خيتو همسة ألم ع انتظارش لي  
>> كنت تنتظريني ولآ خايفة من الفضايح << هع 

بأنتظآرك خيو فضايح 
>> قصدي خيو علي  
دمتمـ بخير ..~

----------


## علي pt

*كبرياء >>> استغفر الله ربي*
*وآسف لتصرفي بالموضوع*

*عاشقة المستحيل >>> أخيرا جبرتي خاطر صاحبة الموضوع*
*وعاد تختاريني !!!*
*ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بقايا حنين >>> استاذة الشماته*
*أكيد كنت باختارك >>>> بس رجائك بيوقفني*


*ولي عودة لإجابة التحقيق*
*واسمحو لي على التأخير*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_بانتظارك........._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أخوي علي ::الامل بالله قوي.. وماليه داعي الاسف أخوان واجبكم تساعدونا >>بتتكفخ*

*كبرياء ::تواجدكِ له طعم أخر  ,,كوني بالقرب دائماً*
*عاشقة المستحيل ::واخير جيتي ,,بس وربي جبرتي بخاطري بعد مابدأنا نفقد الامل من الموضوع و انقرأ عليه الفاتحه >>بس وربي ظريفه الحركه خخخ*
*استضافه ولا احلى يالغلا ..*
*ظريفه وممتعه* 
*ربي يخليش ويوفقش * 

*بقايا حنين:: نورتي غناتووو ,, بالتوفيق*
*بدر الشرقيه ::شكراً لتواجدك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ولي عودة لإجابة التحقيق*
> 
> *واسمحو لي على التأخير*



*بنتظااااااااااااااااااااااارك خيي*
*مع فضايحكم الغير شكل >>بيجيها كف*

----------


## علي pt

*رجعنا نوفي بالوعد ،،،*

*وآسف عن التأخير ..*
*أمس كان عندي اختبار نهائي*
*والنت وأزمته معروفة*
*بالاضافة للنحاسة ..*

*شكرا عاشقة المستحيل* *لإختياري*

*وأختار من بعدي  >>>>>>> كبرياء*
مصفع اختيار قبل لا يجاوب يختار ..!






> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *شفت فكره حلوه وحبيت انقلها هوووون* 
> *الموضوع يتركز على الاتي*  
> *{{يوميات طالب}}* 
> *اي واحد يدرس من الاعضاء عند ذاهبه للمدرسه او الجامعه يرجع ويكتب لنا يومه ماذا فعل ؟*
> 
> *ان يذكر موقف محرج له.* الموقف تبغوه حق اليوم !!
> مابزكرش - أو مافي ..
> ...



 

مادري شقول .....
وماشوف في فضايح لي
لعاشقة يمكن >>>>  نحاسة

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههه قسسسم أن ذآ يسموه شر << محد قآلك أقسمي ..* 
*لآلآلآ أإأنـآ أعــترض ..* 
*لو كنت بالمدرسسسه كآإن يومي أحلى وينقآل فيه شي* 
*مو الحين كله خرآآب ..* 

*أأممم أحم ..* 
*مرآحب <<< تو النآس ..* 
*ههه جيت بسرعه بدون عزآيم ولآ بطييخ ..* 
*بس لآني توقعت أن أخوونـآ علي يقول كبريآء هههههههههه* 
*مو تقولـوآ مصفعه حتىآ عزيمه ماانتظرت ..* 
*ترى إأزعـل و أهج من الموضوع بكبره <<~ أقول أنثبري ..{!*
*بووكرره أسسسجل خربوطآت اليوم وأسدحهـآ هوونـآ ..* 
*وذنبكم ع جنبكم << يـآشينك ..* 
*سي يووو ..~{*

----------


## علي pt

> *ههههههههههههه قسسسم أن ذآ يسموه شر << محد قآلك أقسمي ..* 
> *لآلآلآ أإأنـآ أعــترض ..* 
> *لو كنت بالمدرسسسه كآإن يومي أحلى وينقآل فيه شي* 
> *مو الحين كله خرآآب ..*  
> *أأممم أحم ..* 
> *مرآحب <<< تو النآس ..* 
> *ههه جيت بسرعه بدون عزآيم ولآ بطييخ ..* 
> *بس لآني توقعت أن أخوونـآ علي يقول كبريآء هههههههههه* 
> *مو تقولـوآ مصفعه حتىآ عزيمه ماانتظرت ..* 
> ...



 

*لا تعليق*


*تحياتي*
*علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *رجعنا نوفي بالوعد ،،،*
> 
> *وآسف عن التأخير ..*
> *أمس كان عندي اختبار نهائي*
> *والنت وأزمته معروفة*
> *بالاضافة للنحاسة ..*
> 
> *شكرا عاشقة المستحيل* *لإختياري*
> 
> ...



 
*حتي اني ما اشوف اي فضايح* 

*مشكور أخوي على تلبية الدعوه* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف ألف عافيه* 
*ربي يوفق لك  ان شاء الله* 

*وبنتظار الصيده الجديده كـوكـ....>>مابتكمل لا تتكفخ <<عناد فقط لا غير*

----------


## كبرياء

> *
> *
> *اي واحد يدرس من الاعضاء عند ذاهبه للمدرسه او الجامعه يرجع ويكتب لنا يومه ماذا فعل ؟*
> *والله يومي أغلبه قررف بهالجآمعهـ ..{ << من أولها* 
> *أروح من الصبح وعلى حسسب المحآضره ..* 
> *اليوم مآكآن لي خلق أبد أحضر بس المصيبه* 
> *إني مخلصه غيآبآتي بهذي المآده ولآزم حضور* 
> *جلست جنب وحده تريح نفسيـآ وقمت أعلق طول المحاضره* 
> *<< والإ الأخت بالغآلب سآكته* 
> ...







أنتهت فضآيحي ع خير ...  :amuse: 
يسلموش ع الأستدعآء الشريرون .. 
أستدعـي .... أإمممم ... 
شوق المحبه ..{!
ورآإح أعطيهآ خبر إأن شآلله .. 
سي يوو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *بقايا حنين >>> استاذة الشماته*
> *أكيد كنت باختارك >>>> بس رجائك بيوقفني*



 
شكرآ لآنك مآ اخترتني  :embarrest: 


أني أستآذة الشمآتة  :weird: 

وأنت أستآذ الفضايح >> مآشاء الله علينآ << هع




*علي* .. أجآباتك كآنت مختصرة ومآفيها فضايح << خوسآرة  :sad2: 



بعكس أجآبات

 *كبريآء* .. الحلوة والمليانة فضايح >> بيجيها كف ,, وحآمي بعد  :wink: 




بأنتظآر أختنآ الغالية .. *شوق المحبة* 





بالتوفيق للجميع .. [


حنين ..~

----------


## علي pt

*اجابات رائعة للأخت كبرياء ..*


*بالتوفيق للجميع*
*بالانتظار ..*

----------

